# lets see some of your macro photos



## Slingshots rule

Let see some of your macro ( close up) photos


----------



## Hrawk

Here are some I took showing the back and front of the Roo leather I just started selling. First two are tail leather, the second two hide leather.


----------



## NightKnight

This is one of my favorite macro shots, even though it is probably not the best from a technical perspective. I took it with my Canon 100mm 2.8f Prime lens.


----------



## Slingshots rule




----------



## Slingshots rule




----------



## Bob Fionda

I like this cypress' rings...how old was it? I know that it should make two circle per year. I love that wood.


----------



## Slingshots rule




----------



## NightKnight

I really like that second one Rule!


----------



## Slingshots rule

thanks. there not very good cos ive only be dooing it for a couple of months but its one of my other passions.


----------



## Hrawk

Not really macro, but I thought I'd share them anyway.


----------



## Hrawk

A few more


----------



## mckee




----------



## Xidoo

[sub]


mckee said:


> View attachment 13526
> View attachment 13527
> View attachment 13528
> View attachment 13529
> View attachment 13530
> View attachment 13531
> View attachment 13532


[/sub]
[sub]mkee,[/sub]

[sub]Your work as a photographer has evolved so much. I am sure that you are going to become a great photographer. Saludos desde Los Angles CA. [/sub]


----------



## rubberpower

The head is half the size of a pea. I use Leica opitcs on a Lumix camera.


----------



## JLS:Survival

Here's some i got:





  








1




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jan 9, 2012




Some flowers my wife planted in the backyard









  








2




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jan 9, 2012




My dog Kuma (Shes a Newfoundland)









  








3




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jan 9, 2012


__
2



My dog Kuma (Shes a Newfoundland)









  








4




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jan 9, 2012




Me underneath a waterfall









  








5




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jan 9, 2012


__
1



Some mushrooms growing on a tree (I didnt find out if they were the magic ones or not!!)









  








6




__
JLS:Survival


__
Jan 9, 2012


__
1



Looking up at a tree


----------



## cowboij




----------



## Pelletor

One of my favorite types of photography!

Milk Drops




  








MilkDrops




__
Pelletor


__
Jan 27, 2012




My old Sony DSC-717 with a small (by todays standards)1.5" X 1.128" LCD screen but a massive...





Water stream in a stainless steel sink




  








WaterStrm4




__
Pelletor


__
Jan 27, 2012




Sony DSC-717 used. A light stream of water in a stainless steel sink.





Fly on a window




  








Fly03




__
Pelletor


__
Jan 27, 2012


__
1



Sony DSC-717 used. Fly outside on a window taken inside.





Seed Pod




  








Spikey Seed Pod




__
Pelletor


__
Jan 27, 2012


__
2



Sony DSC-717 used. Looked almost like an alien shape.





Spider working a web




  








SpiderUpCloseUnderside02




__
Pelletor


__
Jan 27, 2012


__
1



Sony DSC-717 used. Spider outside working the web.


----------



## JLS:Survival

Swet pics, love the wated drop one!

Sweet, i mean LOL


----------



## Slingshots rule

Pelletor said:


> One of my favorite types of photography!
> 
> Milk Drops
> 
> Water stream in a stainless steel sink
> 
> Fly on a window
> 
> Seed Pod
> 
> Spider working a web


do you use a high speed strobe light fo the milk drops?


----------



## Pelletor

Thanks JLS: Survival!

@Slingshots Rule,
No high speed equipment used. I just kept shooting using the camera's flash and got the images I was after.


----------



## Slingshots rule

ok. i thinking of making one out of a sound reciving unit thing and a disposaple camera


----------



## e~shot

My recent macros


----------



## Danny0663

Just browsed my pictures and this was my only macro.


----------



## Iryman

My 2p worth


----------



## Btoon84

I just took this one after finishing up these Circuit People, nother little hobby of mine







Thought some of you folks might enjoy


----------



## Johnbaz

Cor!!!

Some fantastic shots









My tuppeny 'apeth....




































.













































Cheers, John


----------



## Smashtoad

[sup]Some of my pets and plants.[/sup]
[sup]







[/sup]
[sup]







[/sup]
[sup]







[/sup]
[sup]







[/sup]
[sup]







[/sup]
[sup]







[/sup]
[sup]







[/sup]
[sup]







[/sup]
[sup]







[/sup]
[sup]







[/sup]


----------



## Johnbaz

*WOWSER!!!!*

Absolutely _stunning_ pics there Smashtoad
















Cheers, John


----------



## Smashtoad

Thanks, bro.


----------



## Sherman

Wow - love the one of the creature from Tanzania. Is that babies it's carrying?


----------



## Smashtoad

Sherman said:


> Wow - love the one of the creature from Tanzania. Is that babies it's carrying?


Sure is...it's an amblypigid, a type of arachnid. They are commonly called cave spiders, though they are more closely related to scorpions. They are completely harmless and cool as heck, one of the coolest critters I have ever worked with. The babies hatch under the moms abdomen in a kind of sac apparatus, then climb on back until their first molt.


----------



## capnjoe

Here's my lady Phidippus Regius. I found her last year.


----------



## Smashtoad

Ha! Pic two is the sh*t!!!!! Nice shots, cap. Dude, we are on the same wavelength....I can't believe you have a pet jumper!


----------



## capnjoe

I let her go. I gave her a big hunk of cork, she picked a cavity and almost never came out. I had to feed her at the mouth of the sheet web she used as a door. She was so fat I assumed she had mated with the male I put in her tank as a companion. I had her for almost a year I'd bet. I just opened the front door and set the cork out on the porch. Two mornings later she was gone. I hope she had spiderlings! They are my favorite spider. They're so friendly and curious.


----------



## Smashtoad

Mine too, no competition. There is an Indonesian genus that gets almost an inch and a half in legspan. They don't come into the country very often though. I have been keeping my eyes peeled for them for a couple years.


----------



## Smashtoad

Genus is Hyllus....check it out, son!

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1oRRBPdM6Wc&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D1oRRBPdM6Wc


----------



## capnjoe

]What a gorgeous jumper! Man, I'd like to find one of those in my yard. I found this cool pic of one.







I wild catch mine. Can you buy them?


----------



## Smashtoad

The only species we have here that I have seen are the common blue-black one, and a real pretty one that is teeny tiny...It is so small that keeping it as a pet isn't that much fun, IMO.

A guy named Todd Gearheart at tarantulaspiders.com imports lots of weird stuff and would undoubtedly be the best resource for giant jumpers.. The problem is that his website is really REALLY bad and he can be an inattentive dbag.


----------



## capnjoe

I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Danny0663

Great photos guys.

Urgh! wish i had a DSLR w/macro lens set up ... my 'point and shoot' macro focus length is ... really long


----------



## AnTrAxX

Here is a picture of the Chips we talked about Hrawk. Chrome Vanadium Steel..the Stuff Tools are made of for example:


----------



## Danny0663

Wooahhhh ... that looks amazing!


----------



## quarterinmynose

This thread inspired me to go ahead and take the $8 plunge (gasp!) and buy the macro tube extension rings I've been eye balling. I have to say it was a solid investment, totally satisfied so far. Here are some shots I snapped just trying to see what this attachment was capable of. My wife is heavy into rock and mineral collecting, and she wanted some shots of our finds, so I may have some more to post soon.


----------



## capnjoe

quarterinmynose said:


> This thread inspired me to go ahead and take the $8 plunge (gasp!) and buy the macro tube extension rings I've been eye balling. I have to say it was a solid investment, totally satisfied so far. Here are some shots I snapped just trying to see what this attachment was capable of. My wife is heavy into rock and mineral collecting, and she wanted some shots of our finds, so I may have some more to post soon.


Instead of water drops, I'd like to see marble dents... You'll get on that won't ya?


----------



## quarterinmynose

I'm afraid I'm a long way from getting dents in a quarter, but I'll put it on the list. And, I assure you if the day ever comes that I do put a dent in a quarter there will be pics.


----------



## capnjoe

Yeah, a real goelogical oddity, two weeks from everywhere. Remember those old Nike shirts? Just Do It!


----------



## quarterinmynose

well that settles it, tomorrow i will shoot a quarter and get a pic of the damage.(i'm not promising the quarter will be airborn though)


----------



## Smashtoad

And stay out of the Woolworths!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I don't have a fancy camera, but here is one of mine with his home. -- Tex


----------



## capnjoe

Smashtoad said:


> I don't have a fancy camera, but here is one of mine with his home. -- Tex


 Love those antlions! I played with 'em and now my sons do too. They love to feed them fire ants! Do y'all call 'em doodlebugs in Texas?


----------



## Smashtoad

Antlions....weren't we just talking about the Sarlac pit? I think the end is near. Good thing God loves bugs. In the next life I'm gonna ride a giant dragonfly...yeeee haaawwww!!!!

Awesome shot, Tex. Antlion mugshot. WANTED BY PETA FOR THE INSENSITIVE SLAUGHTER OF INNOCENT ANTS

Here's an amblypigid headshot 









And my congo puffer Joey in Sarlac mode.


----------



## capnjoe

Neato little fish.

Ditto on the vinegaroon.


----------



## quarterinmynose

awesome fish.

I got my quarter shot today! 2 on the ground and actually managed to get one in the air!

"tweeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuu"!!!!...love that sound.

I'll try and get some pics of the dents this evening, and maybe get one of the 5 or 6 forkhits I stacked up on my scout in the process.

"frackkk"...not such an awesome sound, but quite distinctive.


----------



## capnjoe

Good job, dude!! Really cool that you got that quarter. It is a great sound. The fork hits not so much.... Both are very distictive, but only one says fun.

Were you shooting gangster for the aerial? I had to give that up and shoot Hussey style. I kept thumping that top fork.

I hope it was a memorable event and that it flipped a switch in your head.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Thank you capnjoe. Here are some pics of a dented quarter as promised. I have included some of my scarred scout as well. I gotta say the scout took it like a champ. This is probably a good five fork hits, in the exact same spot. Yes, I was shooting gangster, more or less. I even grazed my thumb, for some stupid reason I tried placing my thumb at the base of the yolk for one shot. I didn't hit the nail, just barely grazed the flesh. It stung, but man it would sucked big time had I nailed it. Won't do that again.


----------



## capnjoe

Yup, right where I got mine. I had to give that gangster stuff up for aerials. Cool pics. That Scout is made from some tough stuff. Takes a lickin' and keeps on flickin'.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Yep! -- Tex


----------



## Smashtoad

Nice! You guys are pretty amazing. I never would have thought something like this would be possible until I saw Cap's vids.

If they weren't my favorite flyer I'd love to see one of you get a dragonfly....but they're just too cool to kill.


----------



## capnjoe

Smashtoad said:


> Nice! You guys are pretty amazing. I never would have thought something like this would be possible until I saw Cap's vids.
> 
> If they weren't my favorite flyer I'd love to see one of you get a dragonfly....but they're just too cool to kill.


Thanks, but I learned it watching Bill and Darrell's vids. One of them claims to have learned from watching rufus Hussey, so yeah... Just do it!
I see the skeeter hawks all day long but I've never tried to hit one. I need them to do their job! Sarasota county is broke and can't afford the mosquito abatement bills.
Bill Hays managed to get one, though. He saved us all the trouble one sunny afternoon. Check his vid list. It was still twitching if I remember correctly. Cool shot.


----------



## Danny0663

I went outside today during the "golden hours" me and my point and shoot. I'm starting to get frustrated with all the automatic settings and especially the lens focus performance.


----------



## quarterinmynose

yeah. sometimes the auto features become a pain. I like auto without flash in most situations using my camera. It also has a "creative"(straight manual) mode, that comes in handy. With my Macro extension tubes auto focus does not work(that's fine) and sometimes the aperture settings have to be messed with manually.


----------



## capnjoe

Auto focus stinks. It's almost never right up close.


----------



## snogard




----------



## The Warrior




----------



## capnjoe

Woah, dude! Those are cool.. That dandelion rocks.
Got any more showing the moth in the last pic?


----------



## The Warrior

capnjoe said:


> Woah, dude! Those are cool.. That dandelion rocks.
> Got any more showing the moth in the last pic?


Thanks. No, I don't. I didn't even realize the fly was there, until after I loaded it on my computer.


----------



## capnjoe

It was a fly? It looked like a moth to me. No matter, it was cool just the same. Carry on! But don't carry on carrion, it stinks.


----------



## snogard

Awesome shots Warrior.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Heck yeah! Love the shots you got. there Warrior.


----------



## Pele76

Hi!

Few from my camera








One of my tomahawks









My LOVE!


















Some SPYDERco

regards
Greg


----------



## quarterinmynose

VERY Nice Pele!


----------



## The Warrior

Ah, another knife enthusiast.


----------



## Danny0663

Nice Sebenza!


----------



## Danny0663

Not exactly macro .. but it's the best i can do for now.

*Benchmade Mel Pardue S30V*









(Btw: First time shooting RAW!







)


----------



## snogard

NICE!!! Pele, and Warrior once again. awesome shots. Looks good Danny!!


----------



## Pele76

Thx guys!

Few more...



























Zdrówka!


----------



## ash

Not all hard-out macro action, but here are some skinks that live in my garden:

































And some guitars I built:

















And some shots from Mokau Beach:


----------



## snogard

oh wow! great shots. I especially like the guitar with the clouds reflected on it.


----------



## Hrawk

It's chilli time!

Took a few pics of the first fruit of the season.


----------



## The Warrior

I used to be into mp3 players. Here's some of my macro shots from then.








































































































































All taken with an older Sony Instamatic camera.


----------



## Hrawk

Dang Warrior,

That 6th photo is epic.

Awesome work!


----------



## The Warrior

Hrawk said:


> Dang Warrior,
> 
> That 6th photo is epic.
> 
> Awesome work!


Thanks man, appreciate it. I'm a mod at a MP4 site, and I used to do a lot of reviews, etc. Some for reviews, some just because. Been a long time since I broke the old light box out.


----------



## Hrawk

Ahhhh MP4. In the days of old before smartphones.


----------



## The Warrior

Hrawk said:


> Ahhhh MP4. In the days of old before smartphones.


I hear that. The website I mod at used to be hopping, but after Android was introduced, it fell flat on it's face. I've written several reviews, and several guides on how to fix you mp4 player, reinstall firmware, etc. I would create new themes for the players, and give the download to people, so they could use it too. I still rip and convert movies for my mp4 players. I watch a part of a movie on them every night in bed. Helps make my eyes tired, so I can get to sleep. I loved installing ROCKbox on my mp3 players. So many more options, and made it dual bootable as well. I used to have a blast with all that stuff, but I'm so far removed from it these days. Now, it's all about the outdoorsy stuff with me. Always has been really.


----------



## Hrawk

Played with raspberry pi much ?

I love mine with XMBC installed.


----------



## Hrawk

Ok, enough hijacking, back to the Photos !


----------



## ash

Some recent ones from the garden:


----------



## The Warrior




----------



## Henry the Hermit

Some of my wife's flowers. Nikon P500.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

A friend took this one.


----------



## Johnbaz

Those bees look like they're having a good time Ash!! :naughty:

By the way, Your guitars are stunningly beautiful :bowdown:

Cheers, John :wave:


----------



## ryguy27

I Don't Have Much Skill In The Area Of Photography, But Here Are A Few Pictures I Took That I Enjoy.





































I Hope You Enjoy These Pictures As Well!


----------



## cairomn

I'll try to remember my hard drive tommorow as I don't have many good one I've taken on my ipad.


----------



## Mr.Teh

So many beautiful pictures !!


----------

